# Color



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello I bought me a 1967 GTO in January of 1971 straight out of Vietnam. The color was dark green, no metallic in it. I have looked at the colors available for the 67 GTO and can not find the dark green. The car was not a repaint I am positive of that. Wonder why I can not find the green color. Was thinking of painting my GTO being restored this same green. Any help appreciated.
thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

alanmay0 said:


> Hello I bought me a 1967 GTO in January of 1971 straight out of Vietnam. The color was dark green, no metallic in it. I have looked at the colors available for the 67 GTO and can not find the dark green. The car was not a repaint I am positive of that. Wonder why I can not find the green color. Was thinking of painting my GTO being restored this same green. Any help appreciated.
> thanks


What does your paint code say on the Data plate? IF by chance there is _no_ paint code, then the color was a special ordered paint color, typically a GM color. I had a '67 GTO convertible, no paint code on the Data Plate, that was sprayed Iris Mist which was not available as a production color but could be special ordered - it was available in 1965 as a factory color.

If you have your PHS documents, it will tell you which color the car is IF it was a factory color offered for the GTO in 1967. If it was a special ordered color, the color will not be specified. This has been covered before here on the forums if you do a search.

If your color is a special order, then you may want to look at other GM color chips and try to match your green with a similar green from another GM make.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Occasionally, Buick, Olds, & Pontiac dealers special ordered A body's in current or the previous year Cadillac colors. Cadillac was one of the first to offer metallic paints.

Here's a '67 Eldo In Tropic Green Firemist (metallic)

http://www.eldorado-seville.com/67eldo/67eldoradocolors/files/block_5/67eldofrontright.jpg


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

The 67 GTO I had was either painted Night Shade Green or Verdoro Green. Night Shade Green was available on 68 GTO's and Firebirds. I have read that Verdoro Green was available on 67 GTO's even though it is not one of the official colors available. All I know is that the car was a dark green and had no metallic in it.

thanks


----------

